# Depersonalization Disorder "severely underdiagnosed"



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry, of 1.5 million Germans tested

*Z Psychosom Med Psychother. 2010;56(1):74-83.
[How often is the Depersonalization-Derealization Disorder (ICD-10: F48.1) diagnosed in the outpatient health-care service?]*

[Article in German]

Michal M, Beutel ME, Grobe TG.

PD Dr. med. Matthias Michal, Universitätsmedizin der Johannes Gutenberg Universität Mainz, Klinik und Poliklinik für Psychosomatische Medizin und Psychotherapie, 55131 Mainz. [email protected]
Abstract

*OBJECTIVES:*
The study determines how often Depersonalization-Derealization Disorder (ICD-10: F48.1) is diagnosed in the general population and analyzes the associations of other diseases with F48.1.

*METHODS:* The sample consists of 1.567 million insured persons of a statutory health insurance fund in Germany. We analyzed the prevalence of F48.1 and the associations of F48.1 with other diseases according to ICD-10.

*RESULTS:*

We found a 1-year prevalence of 0.007 % for the diagnosis of F48.1. After adjustment for age, sex, depression and anxiety, several somatic disease groups were found to be associated with an increased likelihood of F48.1, e.g., abnormalities of breathing (R06), cardiac arrhythmias (I47-I49), epilepsy (G40), dizziness (H81, H82, R42) and headache (G43, G44, R51).

*CONCLUSIONS: According to epidemiological studies, the prevalence of depersonalization-derealization disorder is 1-2 %. We therefore conclude that F48.1 is severely underdiagnosed. Increased awareness for the detection of F48.1 and further health care research are urgently warranted.*

PMID: 20229493 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, no kidding. Where'd you get a hold of this? And when was it published?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

*Z Psychosom Med Psychother. 2010;56(1):74-83.
[How often is the Depersonalization-Derealization Disorder (ICD-10: F48.1) diagnosed in the outpatient health-care service?]

[Article in German]

Michal M, Beutel ME, Grobe TG.

PD Dr. med. Matthias Michal, Universitätsmedizin der Johannes Gutenberg Universität Mainz, Klinik und Poliklinik für Psychosomatische Medizin und Psychotherapie, 55131 Mainz. [email protected]
Abstract*

If you go to PubMed ... just Google it, you can find articles on just about anything -- journal articles or abstracts. I always look for VERY recent articles and this proves the most current research is true, that this is not rare. I want to scream it from the rooftops and will be wearing "Depersonalization Disorder" on my NAMI Walk T-Shirt this SEPTEMBER!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

duplicate sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

OOPS don't how that happened. Also it is amazing how antibiotics, and other Rx drugs can elicit DP symptoms in individuals. Many things.

Also, I seem to fit, more and more, into the chronic abuse category.

Thing is ... under reporting comes from individuals LACKING health insurance, individuals who avoid seeking help for mental illnesses as they fear stigma, etc. Think of all the individuals who have no money for insurance .. they are left out of studies ... and who have no money even for a computer, not to mention food.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting, dizziness preceded the onset of the beginning of my chronic DP/DR. It was mentioned in the DSM-III (I think -- SOMEWHERE) then removed.

I'd really like to punch some doctors in the head.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> Interesting, dizziness preceded the onset of the beginning of my chronic DP/DR. It was mentioned in the DSM-III (I think -- SOMEWHERE) then removed.
> 
> I'd really like to punch some doctors in the head.


I have had issues with vertigo ever since my Derealization started...

Also, I took Tequin, an antibiotic which was pulled from the market...though, I did have some symptoms before I took the drug, just not nearly as much. Anti-biotics of any type definitely make my DR worse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm having an echocradiogram on thursday because my cbt therapist believes that my dp might be caused by a heart condition. I've had arythmias and palpitations for years.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm having an echocradiogram on thursday because my cbt therapist believes that my dp might be caused by a heart condition. I've had arythmias and palpitations for years.


I also get irregular heartbeats. But, they don't cause DP... Maybe more like the same unknown causing both.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

What's interesting ... I can't go to sleep as I'm crying over the movie "Precious" -- awesome cast, EVERYONE ... if they could find some genetic link ... to me this is SO clearly neurological. My experience of it. And I also have vertigo. I used to think it was related to sinus stuff and allergies, but it's not. I had an episode out of nowhere the other day and it went away. Some days ... throughout my life ... I've had dizzy spells, etc.

It's not so much that one causes the other, I think ... genetics ... if they could find a gene that say causes Meneire's disease (vesibular) -- which HAS been tied, ON AND OFF, w/DP -- they could find neighboring genes or genomes or epigenomes or whatever the heck that may be related.

The epilespy connection seems so logical as well. Migraine. Stroke ... all involving perceptual distortions.

Some days I think this will be figured.

I'm surpised I'm saying that. Especially after crying for an hour over that movie!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hey can i have more information on the walk you are doing in september? i'm interested in doing it if i'm able to. i love doing walks like this.


----------

